# Atreyu



## coolkidex (Jan 23, 2009)

This may not be too much of a thread but its an idia.

Does anybody like them?
Has anybody been to their concert?
Anybody?
Eh?


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2009)

No, I really can't stand them.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 23, 2009)

Nope i don't like them either.
But they are not my genre of music.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jan 23, 2009)

Pfffft. Atreyu is pseudo-hardcore for scene kids.


----------



## Laze (Jan 23, 2009)

Great.

Now I have a hankering to watch _The Neverending Story_.

"RUUUNNNNNN ATREEEEYYYYYUUUUUUU!"


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 23, 2009)

I had no idea there was a band by that name.  Like the character though. 

"If we're about to die anyway, I'd rather die fighting! Come for me G'mork! I AM ATREYU!"

*RAWR!!!*

Awesome flick ^_^


----------



## Aden (Jan 23, 2009)

I cannot adequately express my disgust for people who think Atreyu is good music.


----------



## ToeClaws (Jan 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> I cannot adequately express my disgust for people who think Atreyu is good music.



So... I should be glad I didn't know it was a band, eh?


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> I cannot adequately express my disgust for people who think Atreyu is good music.



I'm pretty sure you've already broken your new years resolution. -_-


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 23, 2009)

Junk band...too screamy and -core influenced. Not good metalcore either...try Shadows Fall or Mastodon instead.


----------



## Masakuni (Jan 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> I cannot adequately express my disgust for people who think Atreyu is good music.



Not that I like the band one bit or anything, but you must be very easily disgusted then. Just because someone likes a band you really hate doesn't mean anything about the person. I know some pretty cool people who don't have very good tastes in music.

That said, I could care less about them. They're just another screamo band that adds nothing new to the table. They're bad yes, but they're not the worst band I've ever heard.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 23, 2009)

+1 for what MrChris said.
  But they are 41387623487346538 times better than coldplay , the killers or other horridly gay bands.


----------



## haynari (Jan 23, 2009)

Atreyu's drummer is a great singer. way better than their "screamer" singer. They need to write better music though. They are ok but not that hard core of a metal band.


----------



## FeralPup (Jan 23, 2009)

<_<
*loves atreyu*
seen them live
listening to them for around 3/4 years
and yuh oDo


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 23, 2009)

Way too poppy-screamo :/


----------



## valkura (Jan 23, 2009)

Aden said:


> I cannot adequately express my disgust for people who think Atreyu is good music.



:C


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2009)

valkura said:


> :C



BURN


----------



## valkura (Jan 23, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> BURN



AT LEAST I DON'T LIVE IN IOWA


----------



## Takun (Jan 23, 2009)

valkura said:


> AT LEAST I DON'T LIVE IN IOWA



Dude, that was just uncalled for.   :-(


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 24, 2009)

Listen to Anthrax, yo



BTW how was their cover of "Epic"?


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> I'm pretty sure you've already broken your new years resolution. -_-



I always do. Guess what my last year's resolution was? To draw more. Hahahahahahahaa



Masakuni said:


> Not that I like the band one bit or anything, but you must be very easily disgusted then.



Yes. Many can attest to this.



valkura said:


> :C



>:C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 24, 2009)

valkura said:


> :C



This is what I do


This is like that thing that I have 

Pay me some cash, man, or stop.


----------



## valkura (Jan 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> This is what I do
> 
> 
> This is like that thing that I have
> ...


:C 

^ this face is older than you, your argument is invalid


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 24, 2009)

valkura said:


> :C
> 
> ^ this face is older than you, your argument is invalid



What

That's impossible


I've never seen anyone do it before me


:fuckinnowayman:


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jan 24, 2009)

I like Atreyu... In an ironic sense. So I'm like double cool. I'm lame retarded scene kid cool, combined with lame ironic hipster cool.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Jan 24, 2009)

Nah bull, no good.


----------



## valkura (Jan 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> What
> 
> That's impossible
> 
> ...



I picked it up from Aden. I suggest pursuing him for moneys.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 24, 2009)

valkura said:


> I picked it up from Aden. I suggest pursuing him for moneys.



He got it off me


----------



## pheonix (Jan 24, 2009)

I hate that band.


----------



## Aden (Jan 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> He got it off me



Proof or gtfo >:C


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 24, 2009)

Aden said:


> Proof or gtfo >:C



Here's the proof: :C


----------



## Defiant (Jan 25, 2009)

Some of their older stuff had really pukey vocals. But the music isn't that bad. Now if giver the choice , I would certainly listen to Chimara or as mentioned some anthrax any day of the week. Still beats the hell out of the other sissy stuff on the alternative stations.


----------



## Aden (Jan 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Here's the proof: :C



o bby


----------



## Grimfang (Jan 25, 2009)

Hey, maybe you guys should make a thread about the history of :C

... :c


for the sake of being on topic: I've listened to them occasionally. I don't think they're so terrible, but I don't know how to be METAHL.. so maybe that's my problem.


----------



## Laze (Jan 25, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> BTW how was their cover of "Epic"?


 
You better not be talking about a cover of _Faith No More's_ Epic or I swear to high heaven there will be cracked skulls.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 25, 2009)

Laze said:


> You better not be talking about a cover of _Faith No More's_ Epic or I swear to high heaven there will be cracked skulls.



Actually I am.

:C


----------



## Laze (Jan 25, 2009)

Well... Bollocks.

Managed to track it down actually.

Vocals are cringeworthy XD


----------



## LoC (Jan 26, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Listen to Anthrax, yo
> 
> 
> 
> BTW how was their cover of "Epic"?



Horrible. Everything is exactly the same, except for the addition of "-core" vocals.


----------



## Aden (Jan 26, 2009)

LoC said:


> Horrible. Everything is exactly the same, except for the addition of "-core" vocals.



Ew.

"-core" vocals = Hey, that metal "growling" thing seems to be catching on. I think we can do something like that, but we're just gonna do it so that we seem more hardcore instead of working to make it add something to the song.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 26, 2009)

Aden said:


> Ew.
> 
> "-core" vocals = Hey, that metal "growling" thing seems to be catching on. I think we can do something like that, but we're just gonna do it so that we seem more hardcore instead of working to make it add something to the song.



Check out Job for a Cowboy for a noticeable improvement of -core vocals. They started out rather screamo-y, and turned slowly into the typical metalcore, their latest album was deeper and probably would be filed as deathcore, and their next album may very well be close to death metal. 

I dunno why I quoted you, but yeah, the vocalist is improving his voice every year, rising up the vocal ladder.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 26, 2009)

Job for a cowboy , now there's a good band.
  Try "AT the gates" or "Unearth". Unearth has some killer guitar harmonies in their songs.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 27, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Job for a cowboy , now there's a good band.
> Try "AT the gates" or "Unearth". Unearth has some killer guitar harmonies in their songs.



They are respectable, for how young they are, and how far they're going. And At The Gates is in my top 5 bands of all time  Oh sweet nausea.


----------



## LoC (Jan 27, 2009)

Only listened to "Altered From Catechization" from Job for a Cowboy off a promo CD I got. It sounded fairly close to death metal, so I'll probably check it out.

As far as most "-core" goes though, I generally can't stand it.


----------



## Defiant (Jan 30, 2009)

I guess most of the "core"bands aren't great.
  But when all you have is terrestrial radio at work all day. Atreyu is good compared to the mighty mighty bosstones!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

Laze said:


> Well... Bollocks.
> 
> Managed to track it down actually.
> 
> Vocals are cringeworthy XD





LoC said:


> Horrible. Everything is exactly the same, except for the addition of "-core" vocals.



I'm listening

It's pretty ROCKING

I love it when bands cover songs in the same way that the source band originally played it




Defiant said:


> I guess most of the "core"bands aren't great.
> But when all you have is terrestrial radio at work all day. Atreyu is good compared to the mighty mighty bosstones!



First of all the Bosstones are great don't mess with ska Dicky Barrett will DESTROY YOU I'm shipping up to Boston

Second is grindcore considered -core?


Also, Grimfang AMASMSDMADAJDNDOSNDOSFNSMYDASDKAPDASDKAPGKSGKFKGPDKG

:C 

:C

:C

:C

:C


----------



## LoC (Jan 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> ...I love it when bands cover songs in the same way that the source band originally played it...



Really? Personally I prefer it if the band covering mixes things up a bit.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

LoC said:


> Really? Personally I prefer it if the band covering mixes things up a bit.



I was actually being sarcastic 

:C

It sux, that cover


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Nobody likes Atreyu, it's physically impossible.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Second is grindcore considered -core?



Yes, so is sludgecore, even though some people call is sludge metal, it falls under the core banner.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Yes, so is sludgecore, even though some people call is sludge metal, it falls under the core banner.



FUCK

Grindcore is so good




Fuckin _Scum_, man

_Reek of Putrefaction_ 



I LOVE GRINDCORE


----------



## LoC (Jan 31, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I was actually being sarcastic
> 
> :C
> 
> It sux, that cover



Oh good. Hallelujah.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

LoC said:


> Oh good. Hallelujah.



I hate that Atreyu and especially Victory Records mixes the bass so low


That just takes away so much 

:C

They just jack up the volume of the guitars and think that's mixing


----------



## Defiant (Jan 31, 2009)

SKA = scat! It's retro. leave it in the past.
  SHipping up to boston , the dropkicks should be dropkicked off of a cliff!
  I like Irish people , but their music BLOWS! Example : U2 , dropkicks , cranberries. Need I say more?
    These bands prove that Atreyu isn't that bad.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 31, 2009)

Atretu... I haven't heard any of their shit, am I lucky?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 31, 2009)

Defiant said:


> SKA = scat! It's retro. leave it in the past.
> SHipping up to boston , the dropkicks should be dropkicked off of a cliff!
> I like Irish people , but their music BLOWS! Example : U2 , dropkicks , cranberries. Need I say more?
> These bands prove that Atreyu isn't that bad.



I will agree with you on U2 & Dropkick Murphys on most points but the Cranberries?!!?!

Holy shit, Dolores O'Riordan is SUCH A GOOD SINGER

Great Irish band: Thin Lizzy

Great Irish band: JJ72

Great Irish band: MY BLOODY VALENTINE

And also

Ska will never die

I don't buy that "retro" argument either, considering all the crossover thrash/dance-punk bands in existence today


----------



## Defiant (Feb 1, 2009)

You don't have to buy the "retro" comment. It's true. I only speak the truth. ANd most people hate me for it. You can't change the truth and it pisses them off to NO end.
  SKa is retro crap. Thats all there is to it.
  Now the singer from the cranberries , you could use that bitches voice for a car alarm siren to scare people away! Thank you 98ROCK in baltimore maryland for that one.
  Magikian , what genre of music do you listen to?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 1, 2009)

Defiant said:


> You don't have to buy the "retro" comment. It's true. I only speak the truth. ANd most people hate me for it. You can't change the truth and it pisses them off to NO end.
> SKa is retro crap. Thats all there is to it.
> Now the singer from the cranberries , you could use that bitches voice for a car alarm siren to scare people away! Thank you 98ROCK in baltimore maryland for that one.
> Magikian , what genre of music do you listen to?



Who are "them"

And you don't speak the truth


It is me who does the real talking on THIS particular forum


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> FUCK
> 
> Grindcore is so good
> 
> ...



Good for a laugh, but I get bored of it so quickly.


----------



## Defiant (Feb 1, 2009)

How do I not speak the truth then?


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 1, 2009)

Magikian said:


> Atretu... I haven't heard any of their shit, am I lucky?



Yes.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

Defiant said:


> How do I not speak the truth then?



CAUSE I SAID SO

*Crosses arms like a petulant child*


----------



## Defiant (Feb 2, 2009)

Lastdirewolf , I dare you to go listen to coldplay or some Us , new or old. Then tell me that Atreyu is that bad.
   John Galt , hehehehee. Is ee where you are coming from now. Your petulant child comment says it all. Rock on man.
   Listening to cradle of filth right now.
  **bangs head and twirls hair**


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Lastdirewolf , I dare you to go listen to coldplay or some Us , new or old. Then tell me that Atreyu is that bad.
> John Galt , hehehehee. Is ee where you are coming from now. Your petulant child comment says it all. Rock on man.
> Listening to cradle of filth right now.
> **bangs head and twirls hair**



Cradle of Filth is the worst namedrop ever.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Feb 2, 2009)

Aden said:


> Cradle of Filth is the worst namedrop ever.



What about Fall Out Boy


----------



## Devious Bane (Feb 2, 2009)

1 song, "Right side of the Bed," because I played Burnout 23
That's it.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Feb 2, 2009)

Defiant said:


> Lastdirewolf , I dare you to go listen to coldplay or some Us , new or old. Then tell me that Atreyu is that bad.
> John Galt , hehehehee. Is ee where you are coming from now. Your petulant child comment says it all. Rock on man.
> Listening to cradle of filth right now.
> **bangs head and twirls hair**



Dare me to listen to them? You do realize I do listen to more then metal right? I love the Kingston Trio, Jefferson Airplane, Bob Dylan, The Beach Boys, The Beegee's, some of The Beatles, CCR, The Momma's and the Papa's, and I can go on for a good while, but you get the point. 

Coldplay is easy listening, kinda rehashed stuff, but whatever. And...I've never heard of "Us", but none of that really has to do with how bad Atreyu is, you act like there is a limit list of what bands are considered bad


----------



## Aden (Feb 2, 2009)

John_Galt said:


> What about Fall Out Boy



That's not a namedrop, that's painting a target on yourself. :V


----------



## Defiant (Feb 3, 2009)

WHat he said.
  Lastdirewolf , you have a very broad spectrum of music you listen to. I don't get into about 70% of what you mentioned. We'll leave it at that.
  Currently listening to King Diamond.


----------

